# asking about GAL?



## sbook (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi,
I have an interview next week with GAL but I dont have any idea about how the interview will be..so please if any one can help in this matter ill be thankfull.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Who or what is GAL?
(In Germany, it's Grün-Alternative-Liste - the Green Party - but I doubt that's what you mean ...)


----------



## sbook (Jul 3, 2015)

hi thank you for your reply but its not what you think GAL is an aeroneautical company in UAE.


----------

